# A little frazzled, with a new kitten



## tgk63557 (Jul 19, 2008)

It's probably obvious that I'm new here. I've had cats in the house for as long as I can remember, but maybe someone can offer me some advice.

About a two weeks ago my husband and I got a kitten at the Humane Society. Sawyer (not after the guy on Lost  ) must be about 14-15 weeks by now, gray, with stripes barely perceptible on his tale and body, a small white dote on his chest and white on his nose.

Even thought I've always had cats, this is the first kitten I've had from 3 months old, and to be perfectly honest, I had no idea what all was really involved in raising him! I wondered if anyone could give me some advice on how their male kittens acted when they were young, any disciplinary success stories, just in general what to expect. In a way it seems like I have a little kid in the house, which is something I'm not used to!

The biggest thing right now is one night when he was "sleeping" with us, he was just up all night and trying to be up in both our faces, which is cute in the daytime but at 3:30 in the morning is not AS cute. So we shut him out, and found out how healthy and strong his lungs are. We thought of keeping him out until he learns that we're not going to open the door when he meows to get in. How long does stuff like that take? Is there another, better way to go about it? I guess for the most part I'm feeling overwhelmed, not sure if I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive found some kittens need to be played with a couple times a day to wear off the excess energy and give them a diversion.

If youd like to continue him sleeping with you then try playing with him before bed time to expend all that energy. See if this keep him sleeping thru the night. 

Otherwise Id play with him before bedtime and kennel him on the other side of the house so you dont have to listen to his pitaful cries initially. Be sure and put a litter pan & water/food in his kennel.


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my first kitten in over 10 years, so I don't have much advice. But I just wanted to say that I feel your pain! Zander is 3.5 months old now and is getting more onery each day! He zips around the house and always has to be near me. He has to sit on the bathroom counter while I get ready each morning (have you tried brushing your teeth with a cat batting at the water?). I love him dearly, but he is much more work than my 3 year old child! As for sleeping, he can't sleep with me because he makes nests in my hair and suckles on my head. He doesn't cry when I kick him out though. So I'm just being patient...although I don't have nearly as many bloody scratches on me, so that's a start!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They do start calming down at about 2 yrs. :? Then you miss their antics. :roll:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

enjoy the fun while it lasts :wink:


----------



## tgk63557 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mellen04, thanks for understanding!  I love the little guy, but every once in a while I get a little stressed out. My first cat we got when I was 2, so I don't remember what she was like when she was a kitten. Then I got another one from my uncle, and he was older as well. So this is my first experience with a little kitten, like I said before. But I'm sure I will miss the antics when he's older. Sometimes. :wink: 

He hasn't jumped onto the bathroom counter while I'm getting ready, but he loooooves to be under foot when I'm running behind, attacking my feet. And when I'm making the bed he thinks it's the best thing in the world to hide underneath and dart out at me every now and then.

But I must pass along that we had a very good night last night. We put him out and braced ourselves for the yelling, but it was only a couple, then we could hear him eating. Another couple yells, then some more crunching. Then he was quiet the whole night! I was so proud.  Like you all said I'm sure it just takes time and patience.

As soon as I get some good pictures I'll post them. He is stinkin' adorable, if I do say so myself. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## samarastar (May 28, 2008)

I completely empathise! My kittens are super hyperactive, but I suppose I am 'lucky' as they don't seem to want any human contact apart from when they want feeding. I would love my kittens to be affectionate, but they just don't want to know. *sniffle*  be glad that yours are! xx


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

samarastar said:


> I completely empathise! My kittens are super hyperactive, but I suppose I am 'lucky' as they don't seem to want any human contact apart from when they want feeding. I would love my kittens to be affectionate, but they just don't want to know. *sniffle*  be glad that yours are! xx


How old are your kittens? If you want them to interact with you more you have to start picking them up and holding them for brief periods of time. They get use to it and start coming around. 

Pick them up, hold for about 30 seconds, rub the tummy & ears and put them down. do this frequently with them so they know they arent going to be held against their will. They will struggle at first but dont react just give them calm energy and release them. When this happens enought it sinks in ~ I kinda like this and its a safe activity, I can leave if I want.


----------



## samarastar (May 28, 2008)

The kittens are three months old. I got a particularly vicious scratch from Maya, so I haven't been that inclined to try it since. I will try your method, I'm sure they'll get used to it! thanks for the tip xx


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You can softly pet them while they eat. That will start them associating your touch with good things, before you start picking them up :wink:


----------

